# Heizdecke für Wasserbett



## dirk (26 Juli 2003)

Hallo!
Hatt jemand einen Schaltplan von einer Heizdecke für ein Wasserbett? 
Wenns geht Calesco Type 90-es! 230v 50-400w 50Hz
Ist eine sehr flache Heizdecke so 2mm dick!

Vielleich kann mir ja mal jemand einen Tipp geben, wie man bei der Reperatur vorgeht!
Die Heizdecke wird einfach nicht warm!
Am Steuergerät liegt Spannung an! Vom Steuergerät führen 5 Drähte zur heizdecke
1 Schutzleiter
2 L1 Liegen 230v an
3 RL ??? (liegt keine Spannung an!)
4
NTC zwischen 4 und 5 sind 10,6 kOhm 
5 

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Daniel B (3 August 2003)

Ich würde so ne Decke nicht reparieren , das wäre mir zu heiss mich mit so einem Teil zudecken ,wenn ich in einem Wasserbett liege !!!


----------

